# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  دعوة للمشاهدة والاستمتاع بجمال الرد كاسل

## ABU AHMED

*اليوم تقام مباريات المجموعة الثالثة باستاد المريخ (المفخرة) 


المباراة الاولى : الكاميرون VS مالي 



المباراة الثانية : جمهورية الكونجو VS ساحل العاج

رابط المشاهدة
http://www.justin.tv/abasia55#/841038816/11

 



*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*مشاهدة ممتعة 


تسلم ابواحمد
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سارق الفرح
					

مشاهدة ممتعة 


تسلم ابواحمد



الله يسلمك يا فرحنا 
*

----------

